# Forum Learning Russian Language Getting Started with Russian MR.com Lesson Questions  Question about Russian greetings

## Unregistered

Can someone please tell me what Дущ means I know it translates to "ducsh" I think but what does this word mean in Russian?

----------


## it-ogo

No such word in Russian.  
It can be a kind of оnomatopoeia (like "Booommmmm!!!!") but not standard.

----------

